
Ask HN: Ways to spend yearly education budget? - ydnaclementine
What are some ideas to spend a yearly, company provided education budget ($500)?<p>Especially ideas besides books, udemy courses, or conferences?
======
downrightmike
Community college courses. Learn a new subject, refresher or just looking for
a new hobby. It might be difficult to spin glass blowing as a benefit to the
company, but there is probably a justification somewhere.

